# Thorichthys Maculipinnis & EBJD



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Snapped a couple new pics today.

The T. Mac's will hopefully lay eggs soon so the male is strutting his stuff. The female looks great too but she is a little more camera shy.

My EBJD is staying out of the way but she is willing to go head to head if they try and kick her out of her spot.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mac.... Bloody wonderful! 

Nice photos!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Great pics and awesome looking fish!


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

Very nice fish.

Al


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Al.

I just got a few more of the male T. Mac. The female is busy guarding fry in her cave so I couldn't get any of her.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

beautiful... :3


----------

